# Recherche d'un vieux jeu sous System 6



## artnow44 (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche depuis plusieurs semaines du nom d'un jeu sur lequel je jouais il y a près de 18 ans sur le Mac Classic qui tournait sous System 6 (en noir et blanc donc) de mon père. Il s'agit d'un jeu avec 2 tours qui doivent se détruire. Cela se joue à 2 ou contre l'IA. Chacun son tour, les joueurs essaient de viser la tour adverse avec un missile. Il faut prendre en compte la distance et la hauteur de la tour adverse, ainsi que le vent, la puissance et tire et l'inclinaison.
Il me semble qu'il y a "castle" dans le nom mais je ne suis pas sur. Je n'ai pas réussi à le retrouver sur internet. Peut-être que quelqu'un se souvient de ce jeu.


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il s'agit de Artillery, en tout cas la description y ressemble fortement !






Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu jouer à ce jeu !


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2013)

T'as été plus rapide que moi.... impossible de me rappeler le nom (faut dire que Art-now m'avait mis sur une fausse piste avec "Castle quelquechose")

Moi aussi j'y ai passé du temps (sur la version Apple II GS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi aussi j'y ai passé du temps (sur la version Apple II GS)



+1, mais moi, c'était du temps de mon Atari ST ! 

Par contre, par la suite, sur mon Performa 5300, j'avais trouvé un jeu sur le même principe, mais en 3D, et avec des obstacles qui variaient de forme et de hauteur à chaque partie &#8230; Tiens, le nom me revient en écrivant, là : "3D Canon", il me semble !

Bon, la recherche Google ne donne rien, because elle me trouve des appareils photo 3D de marque "Canon" sur 17 586 715 pages, mais je dois toujours l'avoir sur le CD de revue où je l'avais trouvé &#8230; qu'environ 200-300 CD à éplucher pour remettre la main dessus ! :sick:


----------



## flippy (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour. Peut-être aller voir du côté du Grenier du Mac http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/ ?!.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

flippy a dit:


> Bonjour. Peut-être aller voir du côté du Grenier du Mac http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/ ?!.......



Artillery y est, ça c'est sûr (je sais, je suis aussi modo sur le forum là bas), mais pas 3D Canon !


----------



## Old Timer (31 Août 2013)

Tu ne parlerais pas de Atomic Cannon par hasard?


----------



## winstonsmith (31 Août 2013)

Trouvé 3D Canon ici : http://macgui.com/downloads/?file_id=14292
Le lien de téléchargement fonctionne. Marche très bien avec basilisk

J'ai toujours bien aimé ce jeu car il y a une IA ... contrairement à Artillery, où il n'y a jamais eu d'IA à ma connaissance (?)
Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut que je retourne jouer à MacSki : http://macintoshgarden.org/games/macski


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Trouvé 3D Canon ici : http://macgui.com/downloads/?file_id=14292
> Le lien de téléchargement fonctionne. Marche très bien avec basilisk
> 
> J'ai toujours bien aimé ce jeu car il y a une IA ... contrairement à Artillery, où il n'y a jamais eu d'IA à ma connaissance (?)
> Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut que je retourne jouer à MacSki : http://macintoshgarden.org/games/macski



Voilà pourquoi je ne le trouvais pas sur Google, c'est pas "3D Canon", mais "3D Ca*nn*on" ! :rose:

Bien, merci à toi, car ça m'a donné envie de voir ce qu'il donne sur des Mac plus puissants que mon vieux performa 5300 (mon Pismo 500 ou mon Titanium 550, par exemple), tout en m'évitant de fastidieuses recherches dans ma caisse de vieux CD de revues !


----------

